# Chuck Norris has arrived



## jaystekan (Nov 19, 2015)

I know, silly name, but my kids insisted. Anyway, here is a pic of him his first day in his new backyard.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

He looks just like chuck. Serious, all business.


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

Adorable, and I love the name!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

You asked for it!



> Chuck Norris can cut a knife with butter.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Very cool name!


----------



## jaystekan (Nov 19, 2015)

counter said:


> You asked for it!


Hahaha, My 8 & 13 yr old boys haven't stop with those Chuck Norris facts since the little guy joined the family. 


When we put him to bed last night my 8 yr old proudly declared......We don't make Chuck Norris stay in his crate, he makes us stay outside his crate. 

I am not sure I can take the next 12 or so years with him having that name, and I am sure not looking forward to the first time calling him out loud at the dog park.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

jaystekan said:


> Hahaha, My 8 & 13 yr old boys haven't stop with those Chuck Norris facts since the little guy joined the family.
> 
> 
> When we put him to bed last night my 8 yr old proudly declared......We don't make Chuck Norris stay in his crate, he makes us stay outside his crate.
> ...


 You can always give him a loving nickname, like Chucky, after the cute little doll from those famous movies:










No one would know he's named after the most powerful human ever known (who also happens to be ex-US Air Force Security Forces [cop]). Go Air Force!

I think the Mods and Admins should make it a sticky/requirement that anyone who replies to you has to insert a Chuck Norris joke or meme from here on out. I'll begin this charade (to brighten everyone's day of course)!










OK, I was only kidding. Ha!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He is something else. My son said he is the cutest pup he has ever seen!


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

He is a darling pup!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cute!


----------



## jaystekan (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Mr. Norris is adjusting nicely and loving playing with the kids.


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

What a handsome little guy! I think it's nice you let the kids name him, and it's an awesome name.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Adorable!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Mr. Norris is a very handsome puppy. Remember at the dog park just call him Chuck.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> When we put him to bed last night my 8 yr old proudly declared......We don't make Chuck Norris stay in his crate, he makes us stay outside his crate.


That's pretty smart for an 8 year old! 

Cute little guy you got there, glad to hear he is settling in nicely.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## clocke (Oct 17, 2015)

Just adorable!


----------

